# Psychogenic pain and meditation, please help



## BobWR005 (Jul 9, 2019)

I had a traumatic brain injury last summer and was prescribed Oxycodone for pain relief. After 8 months I started to guess that my pain is mostly psychogenic and as I learned from addictionresource.com, psychogenic pain can often contribute to the abuse of painkillers, so I decided not to take them anymore. My physician confirmed this, changed pills to other ones and recommended psychotherapy. I still feel severe headaches and I want to try meditation as well. Is there anybody who practice it or has a positive experience of coping with pain with meditation? Is it effective?


----------



## jobo (Jul 9, 2019)

BobWR005 said:


> I had a traumatic brain injury last summer and was prescribed Oxycodone for pain relief. After 8 months I started to guess that my pain is mostly psychogenic and as I learned from addictionresource.com, psychogenic pain can often contribute to the abuse of painkillers, so I decided not to take them anymore. My physician confirmed this, changed pills to other ones and recommended psychotherapy. I still feel severe headaches and I want to try meditation as well. Is there anybody who practice it or has a positive experience of coping with pain with meditation? Is it effective?


well sort of but not with n I jury as severe or any where near as yours.

pain is a product of your nervous system and not in anyway real in a can be objectively measured way, it should be a warning of damage to your physical being, but is quite often completely out of proportion to the severity of the Injury, with significant damage scoring lower on the perception of pain than say stubbing your toe or tooth ache

imagined pain is an extremely complex issue, a friend of nine ended up with his leg amputated, through imagined pain, or rather the pain he experienced so great he couldn't move the leg and the collapse of the circulation in the leg lead to gangrene, so imagined or not there are real world consequences to it.

no amount of physical or psychological drugs could make the pain vgo away. and worse, he still experiences the imaginary pain in an imaginary leg.

for rather less extreme cases, I find that letting the pain wash over you, relax and enjoy it as a sensation, rather that fighting it and tensing up, has the effect of either rreducing it or moving it to the back ground to the point that it barely registers, its your nervious system, you should be able to tell it what to do, not the other way round ,

 good luck with it, and take the professional help if its there


----------

